# Codes



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ok i am going to attemp to pull the codes off of a freinds altima but i do not know hwat the codes stand for any help finding them would help


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

post em here and we'll look em up


----------

